# Sicherheitsupdate



## Dok (21. Oktober 2003)

Wir hatten in der letzten Zeit einige versuche das Board zu hacken. Hierbei wurde versucht HTML-Code in Beiträge einzuflechten. Gelungen ist das zwar nicht, aber bis wir die gesamten Logs ausgewertet haben deaktivieren wir vorübergehend den HTML-Code für Beiträge.

Bilder, Links usw könnt Ihr weiterhin mit dem VB-Code (über die Buttons) einstellen!


----------



## Truttafriend (21. Oktober 2003)

Sauerei! Ist eine blöde Idee sich mer als 3000 Kollegen zum Feind zu machen:e 


Schön das du da schon dran bist Dok#h


----------



## zg (21. Oktober 2003)

Hmm... keine schöne Sache sowas :e Ich denke die Leute, die sowas versuchen, sind nicht unbedingt in Anglerkreisen zu suchen und somit auch keine Kollegen  Leider funzen durch die  Deaktivierung offensichtlich die Countdowns nicht mehr oder hat das andere Ursachen???

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Truttafriend (21. Oktober 2003)

genau. deswegen geht  der Countdown nicht mehr. Aber das ist für mich erstmal nebensächlich. Hauptsache der Dok stellt die Sicherheit des AB´s fest.
Dann rechne ich die Tage erstmal von Hand.

211....210....209...208....


----------



## Dok (21. Oktober 2003)

Ja das hängt damit zusammen, aber wir arbeiten dran!


----------



## Nick_A (21. Oktober 2003)

Hi Dok,

hast Du die Möglichkeit über die IP des Einstellers vielleicht Rückschlüsse zu ziehen.

Hierdurcdh könntest Du einerseits feststellen von wo aus der Angriff gestartet wurde (inkl. dem Provider) und andererseits könntest Du dann diese IP mit dem Zeitstempel an den Provider geben. Den Provider (z.B. Telekom) könntest Du dann auffordern, mit der Information herauszurücken, wer (welcher Telefonnummer) zu dieser Zeit die IP hatte.

Angriffe dieser Art können ggf. strafrechtlich verfolgt werden --> Anzeige bei der Polizei möglich!

Viele Grüsse
Nick


----------

